# Opinions on 'scape please.



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

The wood is manzanita, and is from Tom Barr direct from the US. 

My aim was to have a 'scape that flowed well, and was balanced between wood and free space.

Please excuse the state of the tank itself :



DSC_0093 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


DSC_0096 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


DSC_0098 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


DSC_0092 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

C+C welcome

Anthony


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

looks good but what type of wood is that as the thinner branches will probably break off in about a year.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Manzanita. It's a hardwood that will stand up well to the humidity as it lasts in planted aquariums for years with no issue.

Collecting an ATI Sunpower dimmable 6 x 39W T5HO light canopy next week for it.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> looks good but what type of wood is that as the thinner branches will probably break off in about a year.


 Manzanita is pretty tough.


That's a beautiful piece of wood, Deets; what animals are you planning to use it with?


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Manzanita is pretty tough.
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful piece of wood, Deets; what animals are you planning to use it with?


Cheers Ron, cost me a pretty penny!

Either a group of retics, pumilio or imitators.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmmm, you've changed it. Looks ok, but looked awesome in the pics you showed me on facebook.

Ade


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

spill the beans if you would - what price and postage was that? Really want something for an enclosure too. Looks a good piece too - good luck with the scape.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

no issues here Ant looks good dude.i haven't seen the previous layout but i really like this,
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

KWIBEZEE said:


> spill the beans if you would - what price and postage was that? Really want something for an enclosure too. Looks a good piece too - good luck with the scape.


Tom Barr, based in the US. He has a permit to harvest a certain amount of wood, several times a year.

It costs, but it's worth it. Better than the frankly paltry offerings here (aka Redmoor / Sumatra / Malaysian wood). Far more character.



soundstounite said:


> no issues here Ant looks good dude.i haven't seen the previous layout but i really like this,
> Stu


Cheers Stu.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweaked :


DSC_0103 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Opinions?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

detail3r said:


> Tweaked :
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6804232400_e4440abc13_b.jpg]image[/url]
> DSC_0103 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr
> ...




Much prefer the aesthetics of this one.

What are you planning to do with the rest of the tank? Leave it as 'glass' and have it 'open' or 'expanding foam and coir' style enclosed?


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Much prefer the aesthetics of this one.
> 
> What are you planning to do with the rest of the tank? Leave it as 'glass' and have it 'open' or 'expanding foam and coir' style enclosed?


The background will be situated to the back panel only, as I want multiple viewing angles. The background material will be Xaxim panels, simple, clean and dark - which should maximise the hardscaping impact.

A little tweak on the 'scape - added a small section on the right. Thinking of cutting the branch that curls over and down that's situated centre / right.


DSC_0112 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Anthony.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

As we discussed, I agree on the branch that curls down. Other than that, that is spot on!

Ade


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> As we discussed, I agree on the branch that curls down. Other than that, that is spot on!
> 
> Ade


Cheers Ade. 

Yeah I think that'll 'clean' the overall aesthetics up.

Anthony.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> As we discussed, I agree on the branch that curls down. Other than that, that is spot on!
> 
> Ade





detail3r said:


> Cheers Ade.
> 
> Yeah I think that'll 'clean' the overall aesthetics up.
> 
> Anthony.


'Zen And The Art of Dartfrog Design'! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Zen And The Art of Dartfrog Design'! :lol2:


:lol2:

It's taken a long time to get that far!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

detail3r said:


> :lol2:
> 
> It's taken a long time to get that far!


Of course it has, Grasshopper!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a planted aquarium thing Ron, we get a bit obsessive. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh hell don't hate me mate i liked the first:lol2:,anyway tis your tank go with what you think,the main thing is to do it all slow and explore all the avenues,i think particularly for you mate,its real important that your happy with this before you move on.Anthony its very obvious you want this to be a stunner,and if i was a betting man i'd lay good odds that you've done nothing but stare at it ever since your wood arrived :mf_dribble:,now I've probably given you an opportunity for more staring,ha no bad thing.
this is as above very Zen keep going dude until you find what YOUR after
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheers Stu. I'm happy with the final incarnation as it happens.

Anthony


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Cheers Stu. I'm happy with the final incarnation as it happens.
> 
> Anthony


thats what i'm after bro,if i've got you right,which i think i have then your frogs will be bloody stoked: victory:
now put me out of my damn misery and go do some more,LMFAO:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> thats what i'm after bro,if i've got you right,which i think i have then your frogs will be bloody stoked: victory:
> now put me out of my damn misery and go do some more,LMFAO:2thumb:
> Stu


Well I have a rather special lighting setup ordered for it, so keep your eyes peeled .


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Well I have a rather special lighting setup ordered for it, so keep your eyes peeled .


dimmable(is that a word:blush T5's or is that just me(dimmable),you might be to young Ant but all i am thinking now is ruddy Manfred Man (blinded by the light)
I'll see my self out
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> dimmable(is that a word:blush T5's or is that just me(dimmable),you might be to young Ant but all i am thinking now is ruddy Manfred Man (blinded by the light)
> I'll see my self out
> Stu


Yep, dimmable T5s, 6 x 39w. On two seperate channels, both controlled and dimmable from 0 - 100%.

Another 'scape (last one). Thoughts? :


DSC_0113 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

A brom tree, like it.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Yep, dimmable T5s, 6 x 39w. On two seperate channels, both controlled and dimmable from 0 - 100%.
> 
> Another 'scape (last one). Thoughts? :
> 
> ...


your just messing with me:2thumb::lol2: Anthony i've every faith in you.
Mate explain to me about these lights,I didn't realise one could dim T5's,is the controller a separate entity to the actual lighting unit,ie could one plug in say my T5's into the controller and dim them up and down over a set time period? 
real interesting applications here
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> your just messing with me:2thumb::lol2: Anthony i've every faith in you.
> Mate explain to me about these lights,I didn't realise one could dim T5's,is the controller a separate entity to the actual lighting unit,ie could one plug in say my T5's into the controller and dim them up and down over a set time period?
> real interesting applications here
> Stu


Hi Stu, yes you can dim T5s and they do so very smoothly too.

This is a complete light fixture, called an ATI Sunpower (dimmable fixture)- I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they use Philips dimmable ballasts, which you'd need in order to dim the T5s. 

I'll take some photos when I collect it later today.

Anthony.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Hi Stu, yes you can dim T5s and they do so very smoothly too.
> 
> This is a complete light fixture, called an ATI Sunpower (dimmable fixture)- I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they use Philips dimmable ballasts, which you'd need in order to dim the T5s.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated buddy
thankyou
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Due to the reflectors being damaged on mine, i've got to make the 90 mile round trip tomorrow to collect new reflectors and the hanging brackets. 

Here's a photo of an ATI unit I found though :










Interestingly it monitors the temperatures of each bulb, and keeps this in a specific range for optimum light output and life.

Anthony.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Due to the reflectors being damaged on mine, i've got to make the 90 mile round trip tomorrow to collect new reflectors and the hanging brackets.
> 
> Here's a photo of an ATI unit I found though :
> 
> ...


I noted the edit,I'm sure because your spitting fire!!:devil: wow thats one seriously high tech bit of kit mate thanks for the pic and the bits of insight.I have to say they can design something like that and haven't got the brains to package well,this type of thing brings out the monster in folks,well it does in me anyway:mf_dribble:.
thanks for taking the time mate very much appreciated and fascinating to me. 
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Anthony i want to add something.....sometimes in life things just run for us sometimes we have to keep banging our head against the wall untill the M F wall falls down,i know you've had a time of it with this dart lark,but your still at it trying to do better and are going to build some ruddy awesome vivs in every sense deserving of the guys you'll care for.
buddy this is VERY:notworthy: inspiring to a simple guy like me.
Mark my words Ant, it WILL come if you keep going like this,just a matter of time mate.Success with your frogs...you know what i mean is way too long over due for you mate,but you keep going whatever is being thrown at you,don't think it isn't noticed 
the word awesome is maybe used to often mate,this is exactly that
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheers for the vote of confidence Stu.

I hope it works out second time around: victory:

If not, i'll be moving into reefing instead.

Anthony.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Light installed :


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a fab light unit! :flrt:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's a fab light unit! :flrt:


Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

After painting the sides of the Exo with black acrylic paint, i'm undecided as to whether to add the panels of treefern to the sides, or just stick to what's on the background. Opinons? :


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its up to you but I like treefern.The only drawback is that its very heavy when wet,so that is a consideration.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

colinm said:


> Its up to you but I like treefern.The only drawback is that its very heavy when wet,so that is a consideration.


I agree your choice Ant me 3sides of fern please,i just like the climbing frame/planting opportunities 3 sided backgrounds give

Stu


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Definately needs something on the sides IMO. I don't think the viv would look right with black sides, what happened to leaving them bare:whistling2: 
Looking good so far though:mf_dribble:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I disagree, but then I would. But for me, when was the last time you saw a frog living in the wild in a 3 sided box?

If you are going to put anything on the sides, make it some natural cork bark so that it looks like thick branches. More xaxim and planting on the sides will detract as well from the impact the clusters of broms on your wood will have.

That's the thing though, I'm seeing how it will look finished and planted with the bare sides, rather than just how it looks now. Plants and panels on the side will just look too busy, and ruin the impact of the scape.

Ade


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Decided on a back only BG :


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Decided on a back only BG :
> 
> image


Kewl. Waiting on the next step, here...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I disagree, but then I would. But for me, when was the last time you saw a frog living in the wild in a 3 sided box?
> 
> If you are going to put anything on the sides, make it some natural cork bark so that it looks like thick branches. More xaxim and planting on the sides will detract as well from the impact the clusters of broms on your wood will have.
> 
> ...


The first paragraph made me smile mate:lol2: 

Stu


----------

